# Old, brand new Pushmatic twin



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Old , brand new Pushmatic


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I bought thousands of NOS Pushmatic breakers at an auction in the late 90's, and I'm still using them. Boxes just like that. A fine breaker.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I bought thousands of NOS Pushmatic breakers at an auction in the late 90's, and I'm still using them. Boxes just like that. A fine breaker.


I always liked Pushmatic/Bulldog breakers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think us guys that live in indoor panel areas love them, and guys that live in outdoor panel areas have had a rough time with them.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I think us guys that live in indoor panel areas love them, and guys that live in outdoor panel areas have had a rough time with them.


Generally annoyed by the wire under the screw neutral bars and the cheesy way they push in and out....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

kennydmeek said:


> Generally annoyed by the wire under the screw neutral bars and the cheesy way they push in and out....


It's a bullet proof breaker to bus connection, and that's what makes them so good.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's a bullet proof breaker to bus connection, and that's what makes them so good.


As long as nobody strips the holes out...but as far as replacing breakers gone bad that weren't overloaded or wet have to say I replace more of those than anything else.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I bought thousands of NOS Pushmatic breakers at an auction in the late 90's, and I'm still using them. Boxes just like that. A fine breaker.


Thousands? Wow. Pushmatic is very rare here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Thousands? Wow. Pushmatic is very rare here.


Same here, but it was a mom and pop supply house retirement auction, and they were PushMaitic dealers. I think of the 12 or 15 people at the sale, I bought most of their stuff. I still keep in touch with them. He's in a home, and she's still at their house.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Same here, but it was a mom and pop supply house retirement auction, and they were PushMaitic dealers. I think of the 12 or 15 people at the sale, I bought most of their stuff. I still keep in touch with them. He's in a home, and she's still at their house.


There's a place like that around here. They have lots of pink and purple THHN on metal spools, FPE and Bryant stuff brand new in the box, brand new GE meter stacks and switch gear from the 1970's and every outdated Progress fixture you can dream of on display in the showroom.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> There's a place like that around here. They have lots of pink and purple THHN on metal spools, FPE and Bryant stuff brand new in the box, brand new GE meter stacks and switch gear from the 1970's and every outdated Progress fixture you can dream of on display in the showroom.


That is called a museum


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> There's a place like that around here. They have lots of pink and purple THHN on metal spools, FPE and Bryant stuff brand new in the box, brand new GE meter stacks and switch gear from the 1970's and every outdated Progress fixture you can dream of on display in the showroom.


Is that in Webster?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I bought thousands of NOS Pushmatic breakers at an auction in the late 90's, and I'm still using them. Boxes just like that. A fine breaker.


 They must've been good. They used them in a lot of industrial plants around here. Their large bakelite cased breakers were one of the best.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> They must've been good. They used them in a lot of industrial plants around here. Their large bakelite cased breakers were one of the best.


Did they have a three pole version? If so I have never seen one.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

kwired said:


> Did they have a three pole version? If so I have never seen one.


3 pole Pushmatic


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> 3 pole Pushmatic


Wow! Us that for real or photoshopped??


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> 3 pole Pushmatic


My guess is the bus in the panel was different than in the single phase panels. Try to put that in the panels I have seen and all three poles would be connected to same bus.

Do I dare ask what a replacement 3 pole would cost, or can you even get one?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

kennydmeek said:


> Wow! Us that for real or photoshopped??


That is real I Googlized it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

tkb said:


> Is that in Webster?


Providence.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Providence.


Is that in Puerto Rico?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Is that in Puerto Rico?


No.

If that was a joke, I don't get it. :001_huh:


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pushmatics are awesome, every service change i do i keep the breakers.


----------



## 8V92TA (Jul 27, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I think us guys that live in indoor panel areas love them, and guys that live in outdoor panel areas have had a rough time with them.


I've never liked outdoor panels... A bad idea altogether.


----------

